# do u want to learn linux



## gary4gar (Jun 29, 2006)

want to learn linux & learn its basics. .stop right here check this guide out.i myself checked and found it useful.so be a part of worlds fastest growing movement.


*www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/index.html


----------



## JGuru (Jul 1, 2006)

Good job @Gary. Keep it up.  Let this light illuminate the dark world of Windows.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

the topic has 43 views and only one reply  seems nobody is intrested


----------



## wizrulz (Jul 2, 2006)

hey do not be sad gary...most r windows supporter and reluctnat to switch over


----------



## Pathik (Jul 2, 2006)

nope its really good....
may the light be wit linux...


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks , it is quite useful for humans.!


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 21, 2006)

i am reading it..and trying to learn..i am just 16 dont know if will ne able to go with linux..


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

gary4gar - I think u have posted the linux.org link in a similar thread somewhere here. But its good I have added the link in my fav already, as im planning on starting on linux soon.Thanks

cheerz


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 21, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> i am reading it..and trying to learn..i am just 16 dont know if will ne able to go with linux..


hey i'm just 15 but never lose my confidence and patience,  i don't know a lot of things but still never give up to learn something new no matter how hard
keep going and you'll do it


----------



## sensationalboy (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks gary,was looking out for something like that


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2006)

sensationalboy said:
			
		

> thanks gary,was looking out for something like that


mate pls don't mind but pls do not post thanx msg. for giving thanx to anybody use the thanx button in his post


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah ... what happened to the thanks button ?? I don't see it anymore in any forum thread anymore ? Did digitforum removed that feature ?


----------



## yrakesh78 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi !   nice site but tell me some good windows 2000 networking site that help me more on interviews its urgent 


thanku


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jul 29, 2006)

also check:
*www.linux.org/lessons/interm/index.html
*www.linux.org/lessons/advanced/index.html


----------



## imported_tarang (Jul 30, 2006)

i think its good that not everyone is moving linux. coz. if 90% of microsoft users comes to linux. then linux might become another microsoft....
but any ways keep it up for linux users and keep using it.....


----------



## knight17 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thaank you friend for the good links..
But IMO switching to Linux is hard...your softwares dont work you will have to start everything from scratch...
one more thing to fear you are a novice when starting Linux..


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jul 30, 2006)

Very well said knight17. trying out the OS is one thing, but trying out all the programs with it in another. Most of us all, including me, are used to windows. Lots of ppl use Linux too, but windows too. So its kinda hard to work from scratch. Cause then you have to give your whole time, learning the new OS and its programs.

peace


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jul 30, 2006)

may i get my answers here.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you gary!

The site is good.


----------



## mediator (Jul 31, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> the topic has 43 views and only one reply  seems nobody is intrested


Look at the +ve side ....atleast 43 saw it!! Slow n steady wins the race. When I first installed and started learning *nix......I inspired ma friends in college. Then the chain spread exponentially. In 2 months 5 of mah friends installed * nix and still have it installed. Then in 4-6 months atleast 15 of mah frnds started using *nix.
With newer distros every 1 month, graphics booming,new apps and hardware support increasing it wont take much time now for ppl to wake up.
I saw in some articel that linux is spreading fast in India,Europe,US etc


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

yup mediator is correct....
now even newbies wanna experiment wit linux....


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 1, 2006)

thnx man i really wanted to learn LINUX, the lessons r simple ,and easy to understand


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

imported_tarang said:
			
		

> i think its good that not everyone is moving linux. coz. if 90% of microsoft users comes to linux. then linux might become another microsoft....
> but any ways keep it up for linux users and keep using it.....



How did you ever come to that conclusion? Think again, cons are never repeated.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice tut gary,thanx..

Ch33rs n e-peace...


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 6, 2006)

any books on linux?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 21, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Very well said knight17. trying out the OS is one thing, but trying out all the programs with it in another. Most of us all, including me, are used to windows. Lots of ppl use Linux too, but windows too. So its kinda hard to work from scratch. Cause then you have to give your whole time, learning the new OS and its programs.
> 
> peace


say its a human nature to resist change.
in My opnion go for ubuntu 6.06 for first time


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 21, 2006)

romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> also check:
> *www.linux.org/lessons/interm/index.html
> *www.linux.org/lessons/advanced/index.html



wow thx man..i was looking for advance tutorials..might i find somethin useful

and thx to gary too..
ur name is very much familiar to someone special in my life!!


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 30, 2006)

I am interested , but donot have linux cd. Is there any option that we get free linux???


----------



## Stalker (Aug 30, 2006)

^^u can get free ubuntu cd's.......u need to register first
shipit.ubuntu.com/ or www.ubuntu.com


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 30, 2006)

i wud love to jump to linux dont worry gary.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 30, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup mediator is correct....
> now even newbies wanna experiment wit linux....



Of course he is.... mujhe dekho... A person lyk me is using Linux to koi bhi gali ka kutta (for non-speakers of Hindi, that is '[stray] alley dog'  ) can use Linux.


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Of course he is.... mujhe dekho... A person lyk me is using Linux to koi bhi gali ka kutta (for non-speakers of Hindi, that is '[stray] alley dog'  ) can use Linux.


Hey man have some respect for urself!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 30, 2006)

arrey don't take it too srsly yaar


----------



## jithudigitised (Sep 1, 2006)

*more linux learning*

will any one give me the website address where i can get more studying materials for linux in pdf format free for downloading.

i am currently using fedora core 4 and like to get the fedora core 5 DVD without downloading, so plz anyone help.


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 1, 2006)

*@**romeo_8693:::
hey they were really gud..... i am new to linux.... i have installed that in my desktop in june... and since then i am searching for tutorials on net.....


@**jithudigitised

*hey try this out *yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/

if u don't enjoy reading dat go to *www.tldp.org/LDP/gs/node1.html

and if u wanna download some ebooks of linux goto *free-ebooks.c-o.in/

and i can't help u about ur DVD


----------

